# My Betta Addiction



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I am currently the proud pet parent to 3 betta boys ( and a couple fuzzy and not so fuzzy pets). I am working on a new set up for my betta boys and possibly a sorority. I thought it would be fun to post pictures and watch how my tanks ... and sometimes my bettas... Change over time. 

The new set ups will take a while, the tanks still need to be moved to their permanent spots and of course filled and the 30 gallon will be cycled ( the 20 will use the already cycled media) 

These are my boys 

Kai , He has been with me the longest, a little over a year 










Rebel, this little one has only been with me about a month









And this is my newest boy, he doesn't have a name yet, but he is a rescue of sorts, he was on craigslist,










And even though my tanks need to be moved and set up, I decided to go ahead and see how they looked


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Those are good looking boys!!!!!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

LittleMan said:


> Those are good looking boys!!!!!


Thank you  You can't tell in the pictures but Rebel is a double tail, is it odd I am slightly obsessed with his tail? That has to be my second favorite tail type now, Second to crowntail lol.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

The driftwood I ordered arrived today, I am very disappointed. Its jagged and teeny and I don't think it will work at all for my tank plans.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

After a lot of debate, and research, and breaking the hinge on the 30 gallon hood, I decided to just set up the 20 long with my boys for now. I found a nice stand for it that I am getting. the 30 and stand will go in storage for now, I don't need the temptation to fill it lol. I siliconed rocks into the holes at the bottom of each of the boys terra cotta pots the other day and they are dry and now completely safe. 

After a lot of debate, I decided to just go ahead and set up the 5 gallon once the boys are moved, but this time undivided, I will set it up for just one little girl. 

I am waiting for the suction cups for the dividers to get here and then I will start putting the tank together. Even if I don't have the stand or a place to set it up yet lol.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, plans changed a little , I bought this stand for my tank, it needs cleaned up a bit but I am pretty excited. The 30 gallon has been set aside for now... for non aquatic use. 

The 5 gallon will probably end up with a little betta girl. But getting the air pump and new hood I need for that will be my next adventure. 

To prevent too much air flow I ordered a gang valve and will be hooking it up to an undersized air pump, I will let you know how it goes. I also siliconed gravel to the holes in each of the terra cotta pots for the bettas. I am pretty excited to be setting up this tank. My boys are going to love this. In the end the tank will have 3 sponge filters, one in each section.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

My divided 20 long is set up, What do you think? I may end up adding more suction cups for more security, I am pretty paranoid. 










On the far left we have my newest boy, I still have not decided on a name for this little guy. 

































In the middle is Rebel, my double tail boy, he is my youngest and most shy. 


























On the far right is Kai, my veiltail boy, I have had this guy the longest, a bit over a year now.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Do you have a picture of Kai flaring by chance? He doesn't look like a veiltail. He looks more like a delta.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry, you are right he was sold as a half moon, but he isn't a full half moon so he would be a delta. My brain is fried from school.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's ok. I just got confused trying to count his rays lol.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I am setting up my 5 gallon again when I can lol, that's my next project. Even if I don't know when I can put a little girl in it.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

If anyone is curious about my newest boys adoption story, I saw an ad on Craigslist for a betta, he was in a 1.5 gallon, with no heat, a filter that didn't work and one crappy decoration. He is doing much better even with just heat, and now he has 6 gallons of his own


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I just set up my 5 gallon, Yes those are plastic plants, but this tank is not for a male betta. The plants are very very soft. I don't know if or when I will be putting a betta in this tank though, thats why there is no heat or filter currently running on the tank.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I love taking pictures of my pets. 

Are Journals only for fish? I have a few other pets as well


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

No, you can include other babies in journals. Many people on here talk about like geckos and dogs and stuff.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks  I may introduce my other pets later


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I brought home this little girl today. She is pretty feisty, poor girl had very obvious stress stripes when I picked up her cup.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think anyone really follows this thread, I may just go back to picture threads.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I follow. A lot of people stalk silently. ^.^


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

My poor betta , the current from this filter is too much for her. I will be buying a new hood ( the cut out on this one is too big without the filter) and putting a sponge filter in. I was thinking since she is a little girl she would be able to stand the current but it does push her around a bit.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I decided to try to rig up a baffle. Hopefully it holds. So far its working pretty well, she is swimming well. 

I cant believe how little she is, about 1". I am hoping her stress stripes go away soon. Its been a big day for such a little girl.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

She's gorgeous! I follow this closely, I just follow silently sometimes. What did you use to baffle? It's a HOB filter right? I use the water bottle method and it works pretty good. Though I haven't tried it on a female tank yet.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I tried a water bottle baffle and it wouldn't fit with the lid, I cut a sponge filter like the water bottle method and am using that.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I really like taking pictures of my pets, Especially to relax when school is getting a bit frustrating. If I post too many just let me know


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Well Rebel decided to give me a scare, he decided to lay on his side on the bottom of the tank ( in his terra cotta pot). Turns out he was just sleeping but it really caught me off guard. 

I was starting to worry about the new girls stress stripes, she had them for 2 days. Finally tonight when I came home after dinner they were gone, she is a much more even color. The light in my tank is not flattering for her when she is directly under the light, she just looks brown, its odd.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

My new girl is finally showing off her true colors. I think I finally have a name for her and my marbled crowntail 


Without further Ado - ( even though they aren't new bettas) 

Lapis Lazuli ( with her color I couldn't think of a more perfect name) 


























And Zephyr


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Just for Fun, I made this.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

My little girl is doing great 

Unfortunately though there is a lot of bad news ... 

I don't know how it happened but my divided tank failed, it was set up successfully for a while, but within the same week all the boys started acting oddly, I thought the issue might be the change of seasons and the heater, However I ended up losing all 3 boys back to back. I have no idea what happened or what I should do with the tank.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

After the unfortunate loss of all my betta boys, I sanitized my tank, rinsed it many times, completely cleaned the gravel, sanitized the plants, and let them dry And just set it back up, refilled it and planted it with almost 3 dozen plants, Then I did something a bit crazy, I moved Lapis' things over, including her filter, then moved her over. So I have one little girl, with one 10 gallon filter and one 20 long all to herself.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I am starting to get Empty Tank Syndrome again ... After a few life changes I will now have a guest room. I am really debating a little 5 gallon tank in there once the room is done. Lapis is thriving and loving her 20 gallon. Its very densely planted and more than half the time I can't find her.


----------

